
Ask HN: Is Google using Angular? - palerdot
We know that Facebook uses React, React Native in production for both Instagram and FB. But I have not read about any google sites using Angular.<p>I&#x27;m wondering whether it has anything to do with the rewrite of Angular 2 totally different from Angular 1.
======
ateevchopra
Yes of course Google uses Angular. Not just google, many other big companies
like Microsoft, Apple, Amazon and Forbes also use Angular.

Here are some examples:

Google

[https://whichphone.withgoogle.com/](https://whichphone.withgoogle.com/)

[https://www.google.com/retail/#?modal_active=none](https://www.google.com/retail/#?modal_active=none)

[https://www.google.com/partners/](https://www.google.com/partners/)

[https://www.google.com/about/careers/applications/#/](https://www.google.com/about/careers/applications/#/)

[https://www.google.com/edu/](https://www.google.com/edu/)

[https://www.google.com/express/](https://www.google.com/express/)

Apple

[https://developer.apple.com/search/?q=wwdc&type=Videos](https://developer.apple.com/search/?q=wwdc&type=Videos)

You can find a lot more here:

[https://www.madewithangular.com](https://www.madewithangular.com)

